# ~~~~~PITBULLPOWERThailand we breed for what we like~~~~~



## PITBULLPOWERMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

Just to say HI to this board we come from Thailand nice to meet you everybody


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:welcome: plenty of great people and great up:'s

Big ol hounds ya got there, I see KO kennels and a dog looks like it has some Kojak in it... Do your dogs do any pulling? Are they Whopper strain Bully ??

More accurate to call them bully's or bandogs..(save yourself from bashing) IF your in thailand then you should see real game dogs puttin it down in the [] those are REAL American Pit Bull Terriers.

Be prepared for praise and criticism... We all have room to grow.

Thanks for sharing the pics, welcome to GPB .. Hope you stick around, some real good info here.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to this site...impressive number of awards your boy has there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wOW that boy has a huge head but I agree thats not a pitbull looks more bully... and I dont think to much on breeders who breed "for what they like" I think there is a breed standard for a reason and good breeders breed towards that. Welcome to the forum though and I hope you find some helpful tips and advice here. Is he your only dog? if not would love to see the rest


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally think your dog is way over the top and genetically... Unable to fully function to the best of abilities with that structure and that much weight/mass on that size of a dog. As FH already mentioned i would call yours Bullies or Bandogs as this is more accurate though IMO a Bandog whether we are talking working Mastiff or whopper should still be able to function and perform, usability is key so i would just call them Bullies.. Either way the term "Pit Bull" is far too generic and is not a breed rather than a media - based grouping of hounds that fall under what the public believes is an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking at the ped on his other dog he posted it has a known whooper dog in there, so I dont think bully even fits here. { depending on the ped of his other dogs i guess}
pedigree is in this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/28714-redlion.html

Question though , do you have a registry out there for this breed? Do you show ABKC over there or what do you have ?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

big boy.. got a side shot?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I would just call it a mutt given the ped, or one very odd Whopper..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't notice this before but that ped you posted says the dog is registered under ADBA... I have a hard time believing that, if it is true the ADBA has gone further down hill than i realized... Not to put down your dog but thats far off what the registry has been about for years.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats one of the many strains of whopper in the ADBA Some if not most leave a very :rain: feeling... I've seen it all...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Thats one of the many strains of whopper in the ADBA Some if not most leave a very :rain: feeling... I've seen it all...


Man.. :hammer: I'm glad i don't focus on registries and whats registered with who.. Pointless really, every time i look its even further away from where they used to be.. Any registry and almost always for the worse.

Oh well this isn't a registry thread so i apologize to the OP for getting off topic, welcome aboard regardless and hopefully you can stick around..soak up some valuable information to better set your path for the future.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya that chevy dog was allowed to be registered through the ADBA I believe for weight pulling, the owner was supposedly a big player in the ADBA weight pulling and for some reason was allowed to register these whopper dogs. { im sure some of you know the storys a bit better and can add something to this} but there is a bit of the story on this dogs ped we found BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database kinda explains it a bit better, but IMO just adds more confusion when these dogs can be registered as something they arent. Hard enough with bullys being called APBT's then to add this as well.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Ya that chevy dog was allowed to be registered through the ADBA I believe for weight pulling, the owner was supposedly a big player in the ADBA weight pulling and for some reason was allowed to register these whopper dogs. { im sure some of you know the storys a bit better and can add something to this} but there is a bit of the story on this dogs ped we found BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database kinda explains it a bit better, but IMO just adds more confusion when these dogs can be registered as something they arent. Hard enough with bullys being called APBT's then to add this as well.


Its all blending into one giant :flush:... Registries in the end care about $$, it happens to the best registries and of course the worse.. So naturally if someone is going to give them money, someone is bound to let their dogs slide. Theres a HUGE difference between a whopper bulldog and a whopper bully.. No explanation needed im sure but just absurd.

The general public thinks Bullies are APBTs and vise versa, registries are allowing these two breeds to be as one, vets, BYBs, media.. :hammer: until its over i tell you its just getting worse and worse every year.

Unless there comes a registry that proves to me they are strictly about the dogs, i'm not supporting any of them. Don't need to send them money to let me know what i already know and i ain't missing much by not going to shows. Great for those that do but ya know how it goes.

Some of this stuff i see though..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

it all started with .. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [19381] :: PARKER'S BOUNCER
(gen 1 DDB pit strain X APBT) ... 
and ..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [35886] :: EDDINGTON'S WANNABE AWHOPPER

and this is the Chevy dog that made wake in our post modern times.. 
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=95687

Eddington had imported a rare strain of DDB that is now extinct.. Being the DDB was the original pit dog in which all other molosser breeds derive, in its truest form.. Eddingtion simply mixed the only game bandog (mastiff) to the modern game dog of the day, the APBT.. They are not American Bulldog, American Bulldogs are inbred APBTs to be LARGE, just check with colby pit bull history. Whopper began essentially with those two dogs as the foundation.. BOTH WERE 120lbs dogs.... you can find Parker, and Eddinton dogs that are pure lightner or loposay .. thus the Eddington game dogs and then the Whopper dogs by another name..

They've always been registered in the ADBA...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PS.. the japanese used the same strain of DDB in their Tosa.. They blended game dog in as well by 20 different names but they are essentially the same as a Whopper.. Extinct DDB and game bred APBT of that time. .. this is why the tosa is the only "game" mastiff (bandog). 

They bred for that in the large dog and kept it alive... Americans bred for deep game which controls the size of the dog really as we grab the gamest we also end up with smaller dogs usually although there are big dogs up to 75lbs considered game.. APBTs are NOT allowed in TOSA matches in JAPAN. APBTs go by cajun rules and have their own circuit over their.. Just to show that genetics is the same no matter what word we wanna call it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> PS.. the japanese used the same strain of DDB in their Tosa.. They blended game dog in as well by 20 different names but they are essentially the same as a Whopper.. Extinct DDB and game bred APBT of that time. .. this is why the tosa is the only "game" mastiff (bandog).
> 
> They bred for that in the large dog and kept it alive... Americans bred for deep game which controls the size of the dog really as we grab the gamest we also end up with smaller dogs usually although there are big dogs up to 75lbs considered game.. APBTs are NOT allowed in TOSA matches in JAPAN. APBTs go by cajun rules and have their own circuit over their.. Just to show that genetics is the same no matter what word we wanna call it.


I love those Tosa vs APBT debates, pointless by any standard. Two completely different animals regardless if house similar abilities. Like comparing a vintage muscle car to the finest of imports.. Both have their place, both can perform greatly.. Why compare them? :hammer:

My personal idea of a whopper and the OP's dogs do not go hand to hand, i expect any breeder of any hound to accept responsibility and breed to the ability of said hound.. IMHO that dog posted can't perform, if it can than its just an accident waiting to happen.. can't fight genetics and can't fight structure forever. Perhaps over where the OP lives that is a fine example...

Stan EXCELLENT posts as always.. telling it how it is no side steps. :clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to GP. Just a reminder to everyone that we do not insult other members or their dogs so please keep negative comments to yourself and keep it educational. Thank you!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Just a reminder to everyone that we do not insult other members or their dogs so please keep negative comments to yourself and keep it educational. Thank you!


Ok, that's some really nice green grass your dog is standing on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the group, What did you win all the awards for? Got any more dogs you could post?

OK peeps, whats a Whopper in the sense you're all using it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> OK peeps, whats a Whopper in the sense you're all using it?


Its a line of dogs.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/22345-whopper.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its a line of dogs.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/22345-whopper.html


Awesome! I figured and thanks for posting the link Holly. Google was all over, should have searched here


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

ames said:


> Welcome to the group, What did you win all the awards for? Got any more dogs you could post?
> 
> OK peeps, whats a Whopper in the sense you're all using it?


Whopper is a line of whoknowwhats? and is a touchy subject for those that own chevy dogs. They call them "XL pit bulls". To me though, there is no such thing.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I am sure you will find the differences in breeds if you stick around. I love that you are obviously active with youre dog. More then some can say.

As the ADBA goes they are working by implementing.new rules in weightpull, and confirmation to discurage the continued breeding of pure shopper dogs. I can see it would hard to dismiss all dogs that have whipped blood.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sawadee krap. Definitely surprised to see a bully from Thailand! When I saw the thread title I was expecting to see a [] type dog. Obviously there is an active bully scene there too judging by the trophies.

Welcome to the forum, mate.


----------



## PITBULLPOWERMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

Firehazard~thank a lot bro

DMTWI thank bro 
-WON 3 BEST IN SHOW
-15 BEST RED 
-BIGGEST CHEST 15 TIMES
-BIGGEST HEAD 15 TIMES
-MOST EXTREME 11 
-BEST XXL 7
-17 BEST RED MALES
-BEST BULLY MALE 6

angelbaby head hcest bone from ReDLionvn bloodline run deep he is off ReDLion Monster x ReDQeen

KMdogs thank for your comment but it depend on what you want to d owith him for me just weight pulling & swimming is good enough

all info for Freakzilla

















[/URL]





and many thank alot for every comment


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Sawadee krap. Definitely surprised to see a bully from Thailand! When I saw the thread title I was expecting to see a [] type dog. Obviously there is an active bully scene there too judging by the trophies.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, mate.


:goodpost: ... :welcome:


----------



## PITBULLPOWERMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Sawadee krap. Definitely surprised to see a bully from Thailand! When I saw the thread title I was expecting to see a [] type dog. Obviously there is an active bully scene there too judging by the trophies.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, mate.


yes Sawadee krab hope we can share what we love in here


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i try to stay away from tearing down others even when i know they are full of it. but photoshop is a hobby of mine. it's been very helpful in recognizing altered photos. those of you that also dabble or even work in digital art will understand.
without getting technical, i think the third photo has been toyed with. if you look at the proportions of the other photos, distance between eyes, ears, other facial landmarks, you will see they aren't consistent with the third pic. plus, the dog appears to have a head 2x larger than the guy holding him up. the last photo doesn't even come close.
if this guy is tweaking photos i would guess that his story is also fabricated.
nonetheless, the dog is unique. i don't understand the motivation to mislead people.


----------



## PITBULLPOWERMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

To be honest,i'm not took that pic(pic no 3 is freak parent ReDLion Monster x ReDQeen) but if you have check with redlion website it show about Monster head 26 1/2" i think no photo require to use for ReDLion dogs

http://www.redlionvn.com/males.htm

buy very appreciated for your comment


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if those are different dogs then i'm wrong and i have no idea what i'm talking about.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you look at line thats what those dogs look like. They are not Photoshopped, they are bred to an extreme.


----------



## PITBULLPOWERMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> If you look at line thats what those dogs look like. They are not Photoshopped, they are bred to an extreme.


many thank for your comment bro


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i understand that. please re-read my post. i was comparing the photos in the op.


----------



## PITBULLPOWERMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

if you mean this pic it not use photoshop bro because i took this pic by myself and also may be dog is closer then it look big but actully Freakzilla head size about 25"


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

While i can appreciate the difference in what people do with their dogs, it bothers me that in part of your achievements you list an XXL class when it doesn't exist in conformation.. Theres only an XL class.. Those that refer to their dogs as XXL are BYB's and people who are misguided that do not know any better.. If the shows you are going to represent an XXL than that speaks for itself on that particular organization.

I do applaud you as well for not taking my comments or anyone elses offensively and can keep a neutral respect, in the end we are not feeding your dogs and if its what you are into its what your into.

Though as i said in my OP here it does not appear (at least) that the structure of your dog is sound.. Genetically appears weak and as i stated theres so much mass/weight on a structure that naturally isn't supposed to be.. If that makes sense.

Especially the first and second pictures you provided here its as if someone took an EB and Mastiff.. Clashed them together on an American Bullies structure and called it a day. .. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

KM, come on, man. Let the guy get both feet in the door before you start hammering his dog.:hammer:

He didn't ask for an appraisal he's just sharing his dog with us. Not everyone needs/wants a working dog and obviously he is active in the scene of his choice.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love hard dogs but this dog is cute! As long as he can get up on my couch hes cool!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Agree. There's a time and place for these things. The very title of the thread says "we breed for what we like," so that right there will tell you that he's not really worried about what the rest of us like. Sometimes you should let someone take off their jacket and stay a while before you start talking the serious stuff and scare them right back out the door.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:clap::clap::clap::cheers:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey man welcome to Go-Pitbull here are some good educational threads to get you started ... BTW wanted to mention health testing to you.... not sure if your doing it or not but it's becoming a more valuable tool for breeder's today to health test their animals. Being as though you breed extreme dogs this is something you def should look into if you haven't already take advantage and give yourself piece of mind. Best of luck to you and the dogs.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/38341-bully-conformation-diagram.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/33292-correct-fronts-vs-ew-bullies-bred-abkc-standard.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-10....com/bullies-101/36126-abkcs-code-ethics.html

PennHIP Home

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Bluedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow nice big dog

What happens to these dogs when they get older though, im guessing they slow down a lot faster and at an old age its a mission for them to try and get around?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There is an active ABKC community in Thailand as some of the judges have been over there to judge shows. There is still a lot of work to be done in the bully community over there and I do not think the OP has shown in an ABKC show over there considering his dog has won an XXL class. There are some people that think they're is an XXL style "pit bull" and most of them run Red Lion dogs. Ah.... Doggy politics..........


----------

